
[Record breaking] 2016 Singles Day Data: growth slows down - tjennychen
https://walkthechat.com/double-11-shopping-festival-data-china-e-commerce-trend/
======
beeforce
So crazy, $17 billion in one day...

~~~
tjennychen
Yep, that's China

